# Homemade Vape Stand (the "vapepad")



## Silver (17/12/13)

Hi all

I needed a vape stand to have my 3 favourite vaping devices at my desk, tilted upwards and not rolling away when I put them down. They had to be easily reachable when I need to vape.

I wanted something quickly, so I looked around my office to see what I had.

In a few minutes, I made this:




Just a used toilet roll and the cardboard underside of an A5 notepad.
I cut two rectangles with a knife - not neat I know. (roughly the width of a vaping device)
Then used some sticky tape to tape the toilet roll to the notepad base and voila - its a *"vapepad"*




Here are my devices placed on it. I only made 2 slits on either side for the Protank Mini (far left) and the Twisp device (far right). The Protank Mega is in the middle and didn't need a slit because I am using it without the beauty ring, so it balances nicely in the gap between the battery and the tank.

Its working well so far...




I wonder how long the sticky tape will last....


----------



## ET (18/12/13)

darn the images are not showing for me


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Not for me either Denizen.
They were showing after I posted it. Maybe something wrong on the forum?


----------



## Riaz (18/12/13)

i also cant see the pics


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

Hi Guys.

@Silver1 please can you edit your post and upload the pics again, the forum got attacked late last night we had a ddos attack, we managed to save all the posts however the images were lost in fire so to say. We apologise for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Riaz (18/12/13)

i also made my own vape stand, using the holder of cotton buds

but last night i noticed that the hole i made on top is causing slight scratches on my slb, so tonight i need to make a mcguyver to sort it out

im thinking of using some foam, cut to size to cushion the battery from the cut out hole.

will post some pics tomorrow morning (if i succeed in doing it  )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> @Silver1 please can you edit your post and upload the pics again, the forum got attacked late last night we had a ddos attack, we managed to save all the posts however the images were lost in fire so to say. We apologise for any inconvenience caused.


 
Thanks Stroodlepuff, I have uploaded the images again. Hope the site doesn't get attacked again


----------



## Riaz (18/12/13)

nice work silver

very innovative

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks Stroodlepuff, I have uploaded the images again. Hope the site doesn't get attacked again


 
We implemented extra security so hopefully it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Riaz said:


> nice work silver
> 
> very innovative


 
Thanks Riaz, its actually working quite well, surprisingly


----------



## Riaz (18/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks Riaz, its actually working quite well, surprisingly


 
i think i might need to copy your design before its patented LOL

i keep knocking my slb down, or its rolling around on my desk


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Go for it - there is no patent on it yet...
LOL
Post a pic


----------



## Riaz (20/12/13)

here are the pics of my homemade vape stand

just used an old ear bud holder, cut a hole in the top, then used the sponge found in medicine bottles- cut a hole in there as well, then used some double sided tape to keep the sponge onto the lid.

and there you go, my personal vape stand


----------



## Silver (20/12/13)

Super innovative Riaz!

Well done


----------

